# 1701 Club Update #8 is Out!



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just received update number 8! Some really good info - really chomping at the bit for this kit now more than ever!

As I'm at work, I just skimmed it - can't wait to give it a good solid read this evening.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Just received update number 8! Some really good info - really chomping at the bit for this kit now more than ever!
> 
> As I'm at work, I just skimmed it - can't wait to give it a good solid read this evening.


I cant wait to read mine. Does it have a release date for the club members


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't have it yet, but am sure it will be in my inbox sometime today! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

It's surprising that they didn't send them all out in one batch, but clearly they have done so. I still haven't received it, nor have a number of others.

Wonder what's going on?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I got mine this morning. Expected release is now November.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Well, we waited this long...

In the meantime, I saw the Model Man's review of the kit and I must say: "WOW!"

It makes me wonder though, what kit in this scale could Round 2 put out that comes remotely close to this one?

Dave


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Jamie explained a while ago why they don't all go out at once. I could be mistaken, but I think there was mention of that.

Mine will probably come latter today.

November release date is fine.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Nothing yet. Will keep scanning the inbox.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

alpha-8 said:


> Well, we waited this long...
> 
> In the meantime, I saw the Model Man's review of the kit and I must say: "WOW!"
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned?

A "McMaster" Romulan, complete with landing gear, shuttlebays, etc, etc. This kit would be just slightly shorter than the primary hull on the TOS 1701, with a wingspan approximately the same as the TOS 1701 as well. Yeah, the "repop" Romulan is... nice for nostalgia. And I know that REL apparently made a pretty decent resin kit (though on the videos I've seen of it, it seems maybe just slightly oversized?) which was eventually replicated as a poorer-quality vac-form version. But a Romulan in this scale would be a "reasonable sized kit," would be relatively easy to tool up (especially compared to the Enterprise, or the Klingon, anyway!) and would be the first ever release, on a commercial basis, of an accurate Romulan Bird of Prey.

I'd likely buy two... one for the "as seen on screen" version, and the other to be built gear-down, bays open, with little men around it, in a diorama (probably I'd use an aircraft landing-strip base I've already got as the base), with a few custom "service vehicles" added in.

I really, really want an injection-molded, "McMaster-accurate" Romulan. Now that we'll have the Enterprise in "able to be made perfect, with a little elbow grease"... the Romulan is the single biggest "wanna have it" kit for me.

EDIT: Here's a place where anyone unfamiliar with McMaster's version of the BOP can check it out.

http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/romulan-bird-of-prey.php

By McMaster's calculationsthe Romulan BOP measures about 66 meters (216.5 feet) long and 90 meters (295 feet) wide overall. That makes it a rather small ship compared to the TOS Enterprise.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

These updates are *cruel*! :lol: A little closer....it won't be long now....soon, very soon....etc.

So close, yet so far. 

Not sure how much longer I can hold me breath. :drunk:

We're all a bunch of 1701 vultures waiting to pounce on our prey. :devil:

HAL9001-


----------



## errol8000 (Mar 8, 2008)

There is a review by ModelManTom on Youtube.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Which he conveniently posted in this very forum over the weekend. :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373586


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if the vid reviews will be mentioned in the update though. This was a last minute thing. I haven't gotten my update, noon PST.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I still havent seen my email yet. This is almost as gut wrenching as waiting for my actual kit to get to me. Too much suspense. I dealt with enough the last 2 weeks, seeing if the Eagles would pull out the wins


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nothing here either.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

If Paul is mentioned in the update... maybe they sent it to him early, so he could "proof" the bit about him?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

My Inbox is sad as well.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> If Paul is mentioned in the update... maybe they sent it to him early, so he could "proof" the bit about him?


Nope - I get it same as everyone else as being part of the club.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Got it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not even a member, but it came in to days mail.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

starlord said:


> I'm not even a member, but it came in to days mail.


Same here


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm still waiting also, it will be there when it gets there I guess. I'm not worried, my life will not end if I don't get it.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

No email update here, either.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

Member ..Waiting.....


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

yup... me too. usually get them when everyone else does...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

starlord said:


> I'm not even a member, but it came in to days mail.


Not sure how this is even possible? :freak:

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

No email yet...
I wonder if it has to do with the order of signing up?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's probably just a glitch of some sort.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Odd. I send out eblasts for our company and the entire mailing list of 6000 contacts is blasted at once in a matter of minutes. Now, if they are somehow handling this manually, that's a different story.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got mine sometime btw 5pm and 8pm.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't have it,.......don't care.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

No joy here yet.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I never did get #7, will be pleasantly surprised if I get #8.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

One does have to wonder, if simply doing a "mass mailing" is a challenge... and the t-shirts all were addressed to the wrong folks... someone at R2 may need to take a basic computers class?

Honestly, I could send a email out, once, and have it go to every single person I know, in mere moments.

Unless there's a clear INTENT to only send it to a small subset, up-front, there's no technical reason that it should not have gone out to each and every one of us all at once.

Oh well.... nothing to be done about it, huh? And the letters... they're not all that big of a deal, I guess. But as far as the KIT goes... well, if the mailing list isn't working for newsletters, I would be dubious of it working for ordering.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, for the record I know someone else got a shirt with my name while I never received a shirt at all and I had signed up quite early. Yet I have received every update so far to date...except this one ...yet. I didn't sweat the shirt because it's the kit I really want.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Count me in as one of those who got a shirt (a red one) but never has gotten any updates. Why?

Jeff


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Still waiting!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Still waiting here too. I did get a shirt and all previous updates. Strange I haven't gotten this one.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Still waiting here too. I did get a shirt and all previous updates. Strange I haven't gotten this one.


I was thinking the samething.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Still waiting as well.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

still waiting here


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys. I am investigating the glitch in our system that released our latest 1701 Club update. Please PM me your name, city and state so I can locate you on our list. I've been told the update was sent to the correct mailing list, but the fact that some of you still haven't received that is proof that there was a problem. I need to gather some case studies to take to our service provider.

Long story short is that we had been sending out the updates ourselves. Changes in staff required us to use an outside agent to send it out for us this time. (this is one of the many reasons for the delay in updates) We are working to correct the situation.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Jamie, 

Will comply... not a problem. 

By the way... you oughta see about getting a "custom id" for here... or at least identify yourself when ya post. I mean, ANYONE could show up and ask for personal info on us all... and we'd all be getting Viagra ads forever as the only result! :hat:


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

CLBrown said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Will comply... not a problem.
> 
> By the way... you oughta see about getting a "custom id" for here... or at least identify yourself when ya post. I mean, ANYONE could show up and ask for personal info on us all... and we'd all be getting Viagra ads forever as the only result! :hat:


Noted. Good point.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Didn't get mine either...I usually get them in the first wave of emails.

oh well


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Will comply... not a problem.
> 
> By the way... you oughta see about getting a "custom id" for here... or at least identify yourself when ya post. I mean, ANYONE could show up and ask for personal info on us all... and we'd all be getting Viagra ads forever as the only result! :hat:


lol... well for those who do not already know that is Jamie...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

jgoldsack said:


> lol... well for those who do not already know that is Jamie...


 The Bionic Woman?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I always seem to get mine after the first batch go out, usually the next day. I got mine this morning.

Giggity!


----------



## trekfan (Dec 17, 2006)

starlord said:


> I'm not even a member, but it came in to days mail.


Same here, wouldn't mind reading updates 1-7. Be nice if they posted to the R2 site.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

trekfan said:


> Same here, wouldn't mind reading updates 1-7. Be nice if they posted to the R2 site.


Maybe once the ship is released, they will post the archive. That would be a nice treat even for us club members.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Didn't receive one also


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> Hi guys. I am investigating the glitch in our system that released our latest 1701 Club update. Please PM me your name, city and state so I can locate you on our list. I've been told the update was sent to the correct mailing list, but the fact that some of you still haven't received that is proof that there was a problem. I need to gather some case studies to take to our service provider.
> 
> Long story short is that we had been sending out the updates ourselves. Changes in staff required us to use an outside agent to send it out for us this time. (this is one of the many reasons for the delay in updates) We are working to correct the situation.


Any luck with the emails Jamie. I am still waiting with baited breath for my update:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Jamie, just got the e-mail link with update #8!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Still waiting for mine.


Did you re-send him your e-mail address. The note he sent with the link said that everyone who contacted him should have gotten the e-mail tonight.

"Thanks to everyone that responded today. Again, we are sorry for the mix up. We are still looking into the source of the problem in order to fix it for future releases. In the meantime, I am forwarding this to everyone that supplied their email address in their response. You may receive a duplicate email once everything gets ironed out."

This came to me at 6:26PM


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

i haven't missed one yet... until now. Pretty weird. 
Can't they resend? Not spammed, either.

K


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, just came in now. Awesome!


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

Still nothing here & I pm'd Jamie. Can somebody forward it to me? I've got them all printed out in a binder & would like to keep it complete.

sapper at juno dot com

Thanks!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I just finished reading it. Yeah, they really sweat the details. When you compare the Test Shot #3 of the grid lines with Test Shot #1 you see a huge improvement. And they were waiting for a fourth Test shot which I assume is what we finally get on the production kit.

Interesting that at some point they seriously considered dropping the lines altogether just as they stated they would if not satisfied. And so now I'm quite eager to see this Kit up close for myself.

Just two more months to go.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

That was a deep read. Congrats to Mike A. and Gary K. on their involvement and seeing their personal dreams come true! You've both carried many dreams to fulfillment with yours.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just got Jamie's email directing me where to get the update. Very good read! Looking forward to this kit much more now.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Interesting - I haven't seen Update #8 yet either. Double-checked my spam folder, just in case...nothing..?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

StarCruiser said:


> Interesting - I haven't seen Update #8 yet either. Double-checked my spam folder, just in case...nothing..?


Did you PM Jamie as noted several times above?


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Jamie.
...You now have exceeded your mail quota and all emails are being bounced back.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

PhantomStranger said:


> Hi guys. I am investigating the glitch in our system that released our latest 1701 Club update. Please PM me your name, city and state so I can locate you on our list. I've been told the update was sent to the correct mailing list, but the fact that some of you still haven't received that is proof that there was a problem. I need to gather some case studies to take to our service provider.
> 
> Long story short is that we had been sending out the updates ourselves. Changes in staff required us to use an outside agent to send it out for us this time. (this is one of the many reasons for the delay in updates) We are working to correct the situation.


Yes.. probably involving someone losing their jobs...


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Did you PM Jamie as noted several times above?


I have now...


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Can't pm Jaime, same quota issue. Can he be reached off list?
Help a brother out, starship withdrawal!

Ken


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I PMed, but have not received instructions/link to find the update. I can certainly recommend an email service that is more reliable. And not too pricey either.:thumbsup: And being a fellow Hoosier, it's a local company. Just offering.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Got it a while ago, good stuff.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

I just tried PM'n too, his box is probably slam full with hand written notes in Klingon laying all around the server.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Inbox was indeed full this morning. If you got a notice that a PM couldn't be delivered, you can try again now. I'm going to let these stockpile again today and send out another mass email at the end of the day. Hopefully it can get resolved today. Believe me I'm as frustrated as you guys are. If anyone gets a full inbox notice, you can email at the following address. Do me a favor and put "1701 Club Update 8" in the subject line so I can see you at first glance.
[email protected]

As far as what service we use, that decision is so outside the realm of my responsibilities...

Jamie Hood
Senior Art Director, Round 2 LLC
Polar Lights Brand Manager


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

pagni said:


> Yes.. probably involving someone losing their jobs...


Just to be clear, the person left on their own accord to move on to a position he had really been looking for. We have actually been hiring. (5 new people in the last two weeks and still looking for more) The decision was made to outsource (still within the midwest) our web work and shift a person into a marketing design position which was much needed.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Just got mine, thanks Jamie!

Tib


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks Jamie,

Got mine last night. Can not wait to get this in the house.... Now where to put it!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Received the update. Love the depth of info being shared. Thanks.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Woot! I actually got my update. After never getting #7, I wasn't really expecting #8 to come through. Interesting info, too. (Sure not liking those panel lines in the last 2 pics, though.)


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Model Man said:


> Maybe once the ship is released, they will post the archive. That would be a nice treat even for us club members.


And as a member, you still have to get it while you can. The images for updates 5 and below are already gone from the server.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So, they went with the panel lines, huh? Well...I'll still get it for sure.

HAL9001-


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

PhantomStranger said:


> I'm going to let these stockpile again today and send out another mass email at the end of the day.


I finally got mine this afternoon. Thank you. :thumbsup:

---------------


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

scotthm said:


> I finally got mine this afternoon. Thank you. :thumbsup:
> 
> ---------------


We finally solved the problem which was exactly what I (and most other expected) it was sent to the wrong list. Those that didn't receive it on Monday should have received it this afternoon.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

A November/December release? With two, maybe three weeks between the Premiere and Standard versions? Ok. I'll get a Standard. I can wait two weeks. I'll put the $50 savings toward the lighting kit. Who wants my Premiere reservation? I guess by not buying it, the slot will open up to someone less patient.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

charonjr said:


> A November/December release? With two, maybe three weeks between the Premiere and Standard versions? Ok. I'll get a Standard. I can wait two weeks. I'll put the $50 savings toward the lighting kit. Who wants my Premiere reservation? I guess by not buying it, the slot will open up to someone less patient.


Lol. I'm thinking many of us are on the same boat.....this was a bit of a snafu


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm still in for the premier edition. I put my name forth for it and I'll stick to it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Oddly enough, I got the update again today.

Go figure.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Oddly enough, I got the update again today.
> 
> Go figure.


Me too, but a note from Jamie did say that might happen.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Still haven't got mine, and I sent a PM.


----------



## GornDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

I emailed Round 2 for the update this morning and it was in my inbox two hours later! :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I got mine today without sending an email.

Well, I dont think I did. I tried to email but got a message about email box being full and not accepting any more at this time.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll stick with my premier kit. I don't care about the pilot versions and I don't think I'll get it started in the 3 weeks between the regular kit and the club kit. 

I just think the t shirt and the updates are worth the price of admission. Not to mention showing support for the kit.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

PhantomStranger said:


> Inbox was indeed full this morning. If you got a notice that a PM couldn't be delivered, you can try again now. I'm going to let these stockpile again today and send out another mass email at the end of the day. Hopefully it can get resolved today. Believe me I'm as frustrated as you guys are. If anyone gets a full inbox notice, you can email at the following address. Do me a favor and put "1701 Club Update 8" in the subject line so I can see you at first glance.
> [email protected]
> 
> As far as what service we use, that decision is so outside the realm of my responsibilities...
> ...


Jamie,
I got the email you sent, thanks , but still have not gotten the "official"
email. Should I be expecting it?


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

Got #8.:thumbsup:
Money in hand waiting to send to round 2.

Thanks


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

kahn1701 said:


> Goy #8.:thumbsup:
> Money in hand waiting to send to round 2.
> 
> Thanks


Ditto! I sure wish they included more candid shots of the ship (from thier personal archives) like was talked about early on. Sadly there were none of these that I can remember. Maybe they will be included in the premier edition box when it arrives? It would certainly aid in building more accurate representations of all three configurations.
Jamie- any word on this?
James- Old Bridge


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

kahn1701 said:


> Money in hand waiting to send to round 2.


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Same here , but how much more than the original quote of $150 does everyone think it is gonna be


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hunch said:


> Ditto! I sure wish they included more candid shots of the ship (from thier personal archives) like was talked about early on. Sadly there were none of these that I can remember. Maybe they will be included in the premier edition box when it arrives? It would certainly aid in building more accurate representations of all three configurations.
> Jamie- any word on this?
> James- Old Bridge



The older pilot versions of the Bridge set is smaller in circumference and configured differently, so get out your plastic sheet and prepare to scratchbuild !


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ah, heck, maybe I'll get the Premiere anyway. Price of admission? Neh, ain't worth $50 for a t-shirt and emails. As far as my word given to commit to it? We were supposed to have it last month, several months ahead of the Standard release. And I'm not the only one to remember that the lighting kit was to be included, having discussed this with others. The price of the kit might have varied, but there are several of us that knew that lighting was included. Or maybe we just crossed over from a parallel universe.


----------



## Micklex (Sep 5, 2012)

I just sent a request to phantom stranger to have update 0008 sent, hopefully he gets the message soon.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

charonjr said:


> And I'm not the only one to remember that the lighting kit was to be included, having discussed this with others. The price of the kit might have varied, but there are several of us that knew that lighting was included. Or maybe we just crossed over from a parallel universe.


I have never said the light kit would be included, and as far as I know no one else from Round 2 has ever said or implied that. (if they have, I'll ring their neck) I have tried to always express that the light kit was a separate item. The parts from the Supplemental Parts Pack (Pilot parts) ARE (and always have been) included in the Premiere Edition kit. Besides this, we have another cost savings that has come to light recently that I'll mention in our next Update. 

The 1701 Club was an invitation to be a part of something special. It was aimed at the core audience that always wanted to see this kit come to light. Whether everyone follows through on their commitment to buy the Premiere Edition, is completely up to each individual club member. I've made every effort to show you tons of behind the scenes information on the development of the kit and tried to make the product itself everything you can imagine. I've kept my word to be straight with you on the development. I could have hid or glossed over problems here or there, but I stuck to my word on that. The only reason the kit was delayed was to make it right. All I can say is that I hope Club members follow through with their orders. 

-Jamie


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

A few of you have still come to me saying that you haven't received the update yet. You should have received it. I know the majority of the people that missed it have received it already. We are looking into figuring out why the reports are not making it through to you few. We believe these cases have more to do with email service providers than whether or not you are on our list. I have only found one instance where someone reported not getting the report that was not "active" on our list. We will be sending out a test email next week to try to get to the bottom of everything in advance of taking orders which will commence in a couple weeks.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> I have never said the light kit would be included, and as far as I know no one else from Round 2 has ever said or implied that. (if they have, I'll ring their neck) I have tried to always express that the light kit was a separate item. The parts from the Supplemental Parts Pack (Pilot parts) ARE (and always have been) included in the Premiere Edition kit. Besides this, we have another cost savings that has come to light recently that I'll mention in our next Update.
> 
> The 1701 Club was an invitation to be a part of something special. It was aimed at the core audience that always wanted to see this kit come to light. Whether everyone follows through on their commitment to buy the Premiere Edition, is completely up to each individual club member. I've made every effort to show you tons of behind the scenes information on the development of the kit and tried to make the product itself everything you can imagine. I've kept my word to be straight with you on the development. I could have hid or glossed over problems here or there, but I stuck to my word on that. The only reason the kit was delayed was to make it right. All I can say is that I hope Club members follow through with their orders.
> 
> -Jamie


i know i will Jamie. I cant wait for the email letting me secure mine. I cant wait to hear what the cost saving idea is , as I preordered the deluxe accessory kit from Cult, unless you will be offering a nice discount


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> I have never said the light kit would be included, and as far as I know no one else from Round 2 has ever said or implied that. (if they have, I'll ring their neck) I have tried to always express that the light kit was a separate item. The parts from the Supplemental Parts Pack (Pilot parts) ARE (and always have been) included in the Premiere Edition kit. Besides this, we have another cost savings that has come to light recently that I'll mention in our next Update.
> 
> The 1701 Club was an invitation to be a part of something special. It was aimed at the core audience that always wanted to see this kit come to light. Whether everyone follows through on their commitment to buy the Premiere Edition, is completely up to each individual club member. I've made every effort to show you tons of behind the scenes information on the development of the kit and tried to make the product itself everything you can imagine. I've kept my word to be straight with you on the development. I could have hid or glossed over problems here or there, but I stuck to my word on that. The only reason the kit was delayed was to make it right. All I can say is that I hope Club members follow through with their orders.
> 
> -Jamie


Thank you for all your hard work Jamie. The updates were awesome.
I will definately follow through with purchasing the premier kit. Not only that, but since watching modelman's video's, I am seriously considering all of the accessory kits - something I wasn't going to do originally.

Well done!!
Andy.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Despite losing my job come next Friday, I'll be honoring my word and buying the kit. Heck I doubt I'll even build it until my MR electronics fail as my wife would kill me if I tried to display two TOS Enterprises 

Thanks Jamie, I very much appreciate all you've done for this kit and for this community by letting us be a part of making this model a reality. Not something that is even remotely common in the industry!

Tib


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie, thanks for all the effort you've put into this kit. Whether it comes with this or that, grid lines or no, it's _*gonna be a great kit *_to be sure. Name one company that has figured out how to produce the 'perfect' kit!

No doubt you'll get hit with the 'rivet counters' but that's just the nature of the game, huh?

This kit and your company are going to make a lot of modelers very happy in the end!! So, from this R2 and Trek fan to you.....:thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Jamie, thank you very much for the quick action regarding the missing 1701 newsletter. Got mine the other day...worth the wait! THANKS!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Jamie, thanks for all your effort getting us this informaton.

Regarding the light kit being included I always considered that a rumor and not official. One only need to look at the price of current light kits to realize it's unrealistic to think it would be included even in a $150 model.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Jamie, thanks for all the effort you've put into this kit. Whether it comes with this or that, grid lines or no, it's _*gonna be a great kit *_to be sure. Name one company that has figured out how to produce the 'perfect' kit!
> 
> No doubt you'll get hit with the 'rivet counters' but that's just the nature of the game, huh?
> 
> ...


I've never understood "rivet counters"! If ya wanna get that technical about it what about the fact the real or "fantasy" items are made of a variety of metals, ceramics, composites, gases, minerals, colors, textures, etc and our models are mostly plastic, paint, and glue!

I'd be willing to bet 99.99999% of humanity wouldn't notice the difference in an Enterprise with panel lines vs without!!! For the rivet counters would panel lines even be visible in 1/350 scale? I dunno.'m just asking!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

I never expected the light kit to be included... but I was hoping that the photoetch and "weathering decals" would find their way into the deluxe kit. (Even though I have no plans to use those decals... the cost to include them would be minimal, and it just seems... appropriate... to me... and the same goes for the photoetch, though I will ABSOLUTELY use that!)

So... so far, my purchase list includes (1x) kit (seems like there's not a whole lotta advantage to the "club" kit for me, though... not getting it sooner, not getting any extra parts I really want, etc), the light kit (which I'll expand on, but hopefully will be able to use with only minimal alterations), the "basic photoetch" set (a must-have) - whether I get the "deluxe accessory kit" or buy those separately will depend on price, frankly.. as the weathering decals will not be used by me - and, the "supplemental photoetch" kit (a must-have for a lit kit!)... 

Plus, custom mixed hard automotive lacquer in the ship's main hull color and "darker grey" color (so that I'll be able to draw on it without digging through into the soft putty in the gridlines), microscope slides and slipcovers (for windows), super-fine-gauge magnetic stainless steel sheet (and small neodymium magnets) to make removable hull plates (over the impulse engines, under the fantail, on the B/C deck aft top surface, and probably on the underside secondary hull). And different wiring (and a small switchboard) so that I can switch on different parts of the ship's lighting system individually. Plus materials (including figures) to go into making a number of interior setpieces (to be seen behind the slipcover windows, or exposed when, say, the impulse deck cover plates are removed).

I can amortize that over the better part of a year, though... as I fully expect to spend a year worth of weekend free time working on this, including at least two weekends doing nothing but removing gridlines (putty, paint with hard lacquer base color, sand, repeat, over and over 'til no hint of lines remains).


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

(Insert expletive of choice here). Somebody shares knowledge, learned first hand and from unimpeachable sources, only to be repeatedly smacked down by someone who thinks his way is the only way (yet says other people are intolerant of opposing views), and Gary gets vilified by said person for saying enough's enough?

They're panel lines. They're engraved, not raised like on the old AMT kit. They will not take hours and hours and hours to fill and sand. Smart people, if they are so inclined to fill them, will fill them with sandable printer and smooth them out in an operation that will take an afternoon. This will not only leave a smooth surface, but also eliminate paint differences since entire surface can then be primed and polished (not sanded) using the same primer.

Repeatedly going off on "War and Peace" length diatribes/whining rants on why they shouldn't be included would drive anyone to drink. We understood the first 47 times the same argument was made.

Truth in advertising: I consider Gary to be a friend. Since we were first introduced around 4 years ago he has been nothing but generous with his knowledge and advice on a startling array of subjects. Has he once asked for anything in return? No. Losing him here is OUR loss.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

spawndude said:


> I've never understood "rivet counters"! If ya wanna get that technical about it what about the fact the real or "fantasy" items are made of a variety of metals, ceramics, composites, gases, minerals, colors, textures, etc and our models are mostly plastic, paint, and glue!


It's an expesstion borrowed from the armor modelers. It refers to, if a 'rivet' is 0.00035 of a millimeter off of were it should be then the 'rivet counters' go ape crazy over it and aren't happy. Of course this is bit of an exaggeration. Better to the point, if there are 18 rivets in a row and it should be 19, then some spout 'this kit is so inaccurate'! Refering to nitpicking here.

My point being, if every single mm of this kit coming out is not screen accurate then some will not be happy with it. If they are gross inaccuracies, then that's different story. But I _doubt_ that will be the case here.

What ever small inaccuracies this kit is inevitable to have (_if any_) (no such thing as a perfect kit) I can live with them and will be *very* happy to have it.

HAL9001-


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The original 11 footer was grossly inaccurate in many respects. There, I said it. :lol:

In many respects the new kit Jamie and Gary and the rest at R2 have given us is more accurate and superior to the original filming miniature. The 11 footer's saucer wasn't perfectly round, the nacelles might not have been the same length, the saucer's underside concentric rings were rough, the penciled "gridlines" were sloppily drawn and _the entire port side of the model was unfinished._

I'm sure I've overlooked other things.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Jamie,
I am sure that the vast majority of the people who signed up for the kit will honor that agreement. Round 2 certainly held up their end up the deal.

I am looking forward to getting the Premiere Edition, the light kit, and the photo-etch. I've always liked "factory fresh" vehicles so weathering decals are not for me. It all looks absolutely fantastic. I can't believe the quality of this product. I saw the build-up at WonderFest and it was breathtaking--and the final version is even better!

Thank you and Gary for making this a labor of love instead of just another product. It certainly wasn't an easy job.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> The original 11 footer was grossly inaccurate in many respects. There, I said it. :lol:


*OMG*! _Now_ you tell me! 

HAL9001-


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

NTRPRZ said:


> Count me in as one of those who got a shirt (a red one) but never has gotten any updates. Why?
> 
> Jeff


I got a great email from Jamie Hood and Doug Ridge explaining the problem and giving me a link to Update 8. This is gonna be a great kit!!!

But even better is the great, no, stupendous customer service from these guys. They really know how to keep us informed.

Jeff


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> (Insert expletive of choice here). Somebody shares knowledge, learned first hand and from unimpeachable sources, only to be repeatedly smacked down by someone who thinks his way is the only way (yet says other people are intolerant of opposing views), and Gary gets vilified by said person for saying enough's enough?


None of what you just described in any way reflects what's gone on here, Paul. Please reign in your emotions, dial down your overreaction, and think it through again.

I know you're talking about me. But you're wrong on every count, above.

1) Gary shared information which nobody questioned... specifically, that he apparently has a memo from Gene Roddenberry to Robert Abel, about lighting the nacelles.

2) Gary stated that this indicated that Gene "decided he wanted lit nacelles." I came back pointing out that he needed to be careful to avoid mischaracterizing things. There are three things which could prove to be true, based upon that memo and upon the subsequent failure to actually implement that, and we don't know for sure which is the case.

a) Gene Roddenberry wrote a note to Robert Abel exploring lighting the nacelles, just to explore a "what if" scenario, but decided that he really didn't want lit nacelles after all.

b) Gene Roddenberry wrote a note to Robert Abel exploring lighting the nacelles, and wanted them lit, but had to decide against doing this due to cost/timing issues.

c) Gene Roddenberry wrote a note to Robert Abel exploring lighting the nacelles, and wanted them lit, but was overruled by others... ie, he didn't have the authority to even make the "decision" at all.

For the record, based upon the verbal history of Star Trek, written and spoken by Herbert F. Solow and Robert H. Justman, called "Inside Star Trek," where Solow makes it clear that Roddenberry seemed not to have a good grasp of financial matters, and Solow had to say "no" to many of Roddenberry's more extravagant desires, I'm inclined to go with choice "C" barring any other information. But the fact is, we don't know which of the above is reality.

What we do know is that there was never a decision made to light the nacelle trenches on the TOS Enterprise, because the nacelle trenches on the TOS Enterprise were not lit.

Now, if that qualifies as "vilifying" him, well... I suppose some people might have different definitions of "vilification." To me, vilifying means "attributing nefarious, nasty motives and deeds" to someone. To me "vilifying" someone does not include "saying someone may have made an error or misstatement."

To me, that's just "treating someone as a human being rather than as a deity."

Your mileage may vary, I suppose.


> They're panel lines. They're engraved, not raised like on the old AMT kit.


They'd actually be easier to remove on a kit where they were raised. It would take more work to remove them, but once removed, the surface would be a contiguous surface made of one singular material... in that case, talc filled polystyrene resin. That may not make a difference in some situations, but it most certainly will make a difference in others. In my case, I intend to draw new lines on using 9H drafters lead, sharpened to a very sharp point. If the material underneath is softer where the "gridlines" are... the tip of the pencil will tend to "sink in" there, while it will not sink in over plastic. It will make "penciling in" the lines more difficult. The only way around that is by ensuring a very, very hard surface into which the pencil tip can't possibly "sink in" at all.


> They will not take hours and hours and hours to fill and sand.


Yes, it likely will. I'm thinking that the most reliable way to avoid the "sinking tip" or, for that matter, any possible post-painting artifacts which might infer where they go, that I'll either need to use automotive super-file filler, or possibly even super-file epoxy putty. And then, on top of that, very hard automotive-quality paint.


> Smart people, if they are so inclined to fill them, will fill them with sandable printer and smooth them out in an operation that will take an afternoon. This will not only leave a smooth surface, but also eliminate paint differences since entire surface can then be primed and polished (not sanded) using the same primer.


That'll work just fine, if you don't plan to then add the lines using pencil. But you know as well as I do that this primer is far softer than the plastic. It's like using clay to fill in gaps in a steel structure. You can make it very, very smooth... until something passes over it.

I'm wanting to produce a "museum-quality" paint job... one which will look perfect, and smooth, not from "a few feet away" of even "less than a foot away" but will look "perfect" even when looking at it with a magnifying lens or loupe, from less than an inch away.

I know that lots of folks are planning to use housepaint to paint this model. that will look "OK" and will be just fine from any "normal" distance, but it's not what I personally want. I want my finish to be like a new car, right off the production line... no grain, no "artifacts" of joints, or seams... or gridlines.

I realize that most people won't care about that as much as I do... my own "agenda" isn't' the same as some other people's "agendas" are.

I'm not willing to just have it "look OK from a distance." This is a lifelong "dream" for me... and I'm not willing to have it be "just OK." I want it to be PERFECT.

I've seen so many models, even really nicely done ones, which show "orange peel" effects and artifacts of seams, etc, when viewed up-close. This model, to me, is intended to be viewed from just a few "in scale yards" away.


> Repeatedly going off on "War and Peace" length diatribes/whining rants on why they shouldn't be included would drive anyone to drink. We understood the first 47 times the same argument was made.


And above, ALL I FREAKING SAID IS THAT I EXPECT TO SPEND THE BETTER PART OF A YEAR WORKING ON THIS, INCLUDING A COUPLE OF WEEKENDS REMOVING GRIDLINES.

That shouldn't "offend" you. It shouldn't offend anyone. Because I'm not telling anyone else what they have to do, or what they're permitted to do, or what they're permitted to say. And I'm sure as hell not describing anyone else's thoughts, ideas, writing, or anything else with the purposefully offensive terms you just used, Paul.

You just went off on a "whining rant" because I wrote a post in this thread talking about what I expect my own build process to be like. And because it doesn't seem to be exactly what you think it OUGHT to be, apparently.


> ruth in advertising: I consider Gary to be a friend. Since we were first introduced around 4 years ago he has been nothing but generous with his knowledge and advice on a startling array of subjects. Has he once asked for anything in return? No. Losing him here is OUR loss.


It's nice that you're his friend. But you're not acting like a "friend." If someone criticizes a friend of mine, I assume that this "friend" can speak for himself or herself. I don't feel some "proprietary, protective" need to spring to anyone's defense, except for the defenseless... and even then, only if there's something truly out-of-line. Nothing said recently on this, or any other, issue has been "out of line."

You may not like even reading "well, I will spend two weekends fixing this," but that's nobody's concern but yours. To fix this, and to do it right, will take up about two weekends for me. You may be a full-time hobbyist, but I'm not. I have a lot of other things in my life to deal with. And the process you mention, which may work just fine for the model you plan to build, will not be adequate for the model I plan to build. I'm not saying it'll take me 24 hours a day, for two full days, over two weekends. I'm saying that it'll extend my schedule for two full weeks. And it will.

Saying that isn't an "attack" on anyone or anything.

And saying that "just because Gene Roddenberry sent a note asking about lighting the TOS nacelles at some point" doesn't mean that "Gene Roddenberry decided to light the TOS nacelles" or even that "Gene Roddenberry got to make that decision at all" isn't an attack, either. We know that, one way or another, the TOS nacelle channels weren't lit... 

But... if you, or Gary, or anyone else, wrote what I said (in that other thread you just dragged into this one), I said that I don't mind this at all. And that although I'd argued against putting this into the model, months ago, that I DID want the photo-etched grills, and that I didn't begrudge anyone who might want to light them (or are you, and Gary I suppose, assuming that every post in that exchange was "secretly written by Cary under pseudonyms?"). I explained that my sole original objection to doing this wasn't that "nobody should be able to do this" but rather that "if it adds cost to the basic kit, which everyone will need to pay, but will only see use by a very small minority of builders... that's a bad business practice, as it will reduce total sales when you raise the overall kit price." But I also pointed out that the cost added, is minimal, and likely that of about two paint brushes... under $4, total, in other words... and is not a major issue.

The ability to discuss matters, including accepting "non-personal" criticisms, is something every adult should be able to do. Expecting to have statements accepted "without question" in all cases, just on "personal authority"... is not something you ever see from experts in their respective fields. Question a physicist on a physics matter, he won't just say "BECAUSE I SAID SO DAMMIT," he'll proudly provide a strong argument, including evidence supporting the argument. He won't, as a rule, get upset and walk away. If he really has very, very sound argument, he'll usually revel in pointing out the flaws in the other side... not the "flaw" of being "because I said otherwise."

When Gary mentioned his scanned note, I didn't say "that's not true," I expressed honest interest in seeing the note. I asked if it were possible for him to share that, because I'd like to see it. And I WOULD like to see it. Wouldn't you? Again, if you think that qualifies as an "attack," well... it would seem we have different definitions of "attack."


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Cary - You're insinuating that information passed is a lie, thus calling Gary a liar. That's Trolling. You suggest that Paul "dial it down a notch" where his emotions are concerned, I caution the same of you. 

Thread locked.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thread unlocked. Please keep it civil and it will remain so.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Griff.

I _so_ do not miss being a moderator on this forum.

:hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You couldn't pay me enough to be one!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, with all this information from Round 2, I'm happy as a clam. No arguments, no complaints. Take your time, guys -- We're all happy you want to get it right.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Me, I'm happy as a clam too!

Jamie has given us a window into what it takes to get this baby out of dry dock unlike any other kit. Frankly I've loved all the info.
Thanks Jamie!

For me November is just fine, sure I would love to have it sooner but I wont start building it until next year anyway.

I've been traveling to DC for business lately and in anticipation of this kit I've been amassing a small stock of photo's of the filming model. Those and Gary's published photos should make for a nice build!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

mach7 said:


> ...I've been traveling to DC for business lately and in anticipation of this kit I've been amassing a small stock of photo's of the filming model. Those and Gary's published photos should make for a nice build!


Just remember to use your photos for the details (except for the warp engine grills which were replaced as the originals were replaced and, I assume, the original pattern could not be located*) and not the paint job 

* Gary provided dimensioned drawings of both the warp engine and pylon grills so the kit parts and photoetch are each exact to the limits of the two materials.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, we're all happy little clams here, waitin' for a big ol' clambake. I think the only legitimate complaint we might have is the choice of having the work done in China, but that's a separate matter from the work at hand, which is nothing short of amazing when viewed overall. I've even learned to appreciate those gorram gridlines, so what's that tell ya?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Take a look here:



Do the running lights look original? Or have they been changed over the years?

As for the paint, She's looking about ready for a refit. The paint (bad as it is) is starting to chip/flake off. I would love to see her repainted to match how she looked during filming.

As for original parts, I know the bustard caps and attach points, and the inner engine trench grill are replacements. Anyone know what else has been replaced?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Another view:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Huh? Never noticed that "bump" in the sidewall.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Other items replaced were the bridge dome, sensor dish and a couple of planks under the engine domes. A few of the tiny text decals were replaced with incorrect ones.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

mach7 said:


> Take a look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....this photo. clearly illustrates just how gorgeous and SMOOTH that upper hull really is.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Mine will be "smooth as a babys bottom"!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

mach7 said:


> Take a look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary, that's your cue...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I will say that in person you can clearly see the gridlines drawn on. And thats after 40+years. It's difficult to get a good photo of them. The lighting stinks and you have to shoot through the glass case. 



It's my understanding that the top of the saucer is the only untouched/unrestored surface of the ship.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry, Cap'n but Gary transferred off this ship.

Larry


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Huh? Never noticed that "bump" in the sidewall.


Nope, me neither. Note that it doesn't exist on the port side in the big shot just above.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I thought if they weren't going to be _"Tamiya Quality"_ they were going to _"leave them off all together"_?

HAL9001-


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

hal9001 said:


> I thought if they weren't going to be _"Tamiya Quality"_ they were going to _"leave them off all together"_?
> 
> HAL9001-


Man, can we just let go of this. It's been done to death and beyond,


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Lets recap one last time shall we:

1. Fact - Gridlines are on the model.(Shock and dismay!)
2. If you don't like 'em ,you're going to have to actually do some work and remove 'em.
3. No one in their right mind is going to make an aftermarket smooth saucer just for the few folks who are opposed to them. For cost reasons if nothing else .If you can make a casting that big, with no surface bubbles or warping (No pun intended), I will personnally be your FIRST Customer no matter what the cost .......and eat my shorts!
4. Jamie at Round Two said in a recent interview their company is not about to retool their molds for any subsequent production run now, or in the future to remove them.

to sum up...........you're S.O.L !

...........and we're walking! :wave::freak:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Note that right under the "Quick Reply" box, you'll see a list of "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread".

Gary's still lurking, kids. He hasn't abandoned us completely.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Captain April said:


> Note that right under the "Quick Reply" box, you'll see a list of "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread".
> 
> Gary's still lurking, kids. He hasn't abandoned us completely.




Hey, there's still great discussion going on, here. Still many threads worth reading, even if one doesn't want to get embroiled in pedantic arguments.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Is there a way to get the darn update? I emailed about it last week... still nothing. Thanks,K


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gregatron said:


> Hey, there's still great discussion going on, here. Still many threads worth reading, even if one doesn't want to get embroiled in pedantic arguments.


Too true.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The gridlines don't bother me, I like them. The lighting of this kit doesn't bother me, I'll buy the kit for the plug and play value, and the motors. What does bother me is painting the darn thing! That's a lot of plastic to get the same coverage of paint across! The Refit was easy because it was multi colored. Here, were going to be painting large slabs and tubes of solid grey. Lots and lots of grey!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nektu said:


> Is there a way to get the darn update? I emailed about it last week... still nothing. Thanks,K


Try poking Phantom Stranger with a PM. Hope it works.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> I thought if they weren't going to be _"Tamiya Quality"_ they were going to _"leave them off all together"_?
> 
> HAL9001-



They should be easy to deal with.
You can get a spray can of "filler primer" at auto parts stores. It's like putty in a can! After one or two coats with that, it sands easily and comes out smooth.
I'm gonna say that stuff is almost as valuable to the builder as Future!

Good Luck!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Was the big TOS E dead-flat? No sheen at all?


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

KUROK said:


> They should be easy to deal with.
> You can get a spray can of "filler primer" at auto parts stores. It's like putty in a can! After one or two coats with that, it sands easily and comes out smooth.
> I'm gonna say that stuff is almost as valuable to the builder as Future!
> 
> Good Luck!


 I'm right with you......we all know the gridlines are there BUT ONLY IN FAINT PENCIL! Not foot deep "battleship plating" like depths....I'll be filling mine in, sanding... and then extremely light -with a sharp pencil hinting at them.:hat:


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> I'm right with you......we all know the gridlines are there BUT ONLY IN FAINT PENCIL! Not foot deep "battleship plating" like depths....I'll be filling mine in, sanding... and then extremely light -with a sharp pencil hinting at them.:hat:


 Just the Way I am doing mine!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

KUROK said:


> They should be easy to deal with.
> You can get a spray can of "filler primer" at auto parts stores. It's like putty in a can! After one or two coats with that, it sands easily and comes out smooth.
> I'm gonna say that stuff is almost as valuable to the builder as Future!
> 
> Good Luck!


In case I am not crazy about the gridlines when I get the model, any chance you can provide a tutorial of some kind on how to use this (how much does it "fill in", what sandpaper do you use, do you sand wet or dry, etc.). I want to be sure I am not covering up lines that should be there.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Was the big TOS E dead-flat? No sheen at all?


Reflections are bad when you're dealing with bluescreen shots. That's when you start getting fuzzy matte lines and "holes" appearing and disappearing in the ship (something they tried to avoid in the first pilot by shooting the model against a black background, but then you wind up with stars seen through the shaded areas of the ship, which is why that dropped it for the second pilot).


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i was thinking a couple of coats primer and paint should help make them a little less pronounced


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Im hoping for an after market TOS Kelvin conversion (because Im lazy)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

KUROK said:


> They should be easy to deal with.
> You can get a spray can of "filler primer" at auto parts stores. It's like putty in a can! After one or two coats with that, it sands easily and comes out smooth.
> I'm gonna say that stuff is almost as valuable to the builder as Future!
> 
> Good Luck!


And if you want to fill some of them in and leave some of them (like the hatches over the impulse engines) I suggest Tamiya liquid primer.

It comes in a bottle like their glue. You simply paint it into the lines you want to remove and not the ones you might want to keep.

Some of the naysayers say 'oh its a huge amount of work'. No way. Its easy.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

If nothing else there certainly are a lot of cool suggestions here on how to deal with these lines.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> And if you want to fill some of them in and leave some of them (like the hatches over the impulse engines) I suggest Tamiya liquid primer...


That's also great stuff for filling small seams. Paint it in, let it dry (and shrink - you may to apply several quotes) and go over the seam with a hard Q-tip* soaked in rubbing alcohol to remove any excess and smooth it out. Also works with Mr. Surfacer (which is what I used to use, but I can get the Tamiya primer easier).

* Tamiya makes hard swabs, but you can find them much less expensive in the cosmetics aisle.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Take a look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the heck is paint "Chipping off"? I've painted hundreds (thousands?:freak of models and other things of various materials and have NEVER had the paint chip off. I mean, its GOOD that the terrible paint is coming off, just cant imagine why? Perhaps its like the human body rejecting an outside implant or transplant?
Anyway, a quick question. I hope this has not been covered but I have not seen it.
Is there or will there be painting masks for the windows and WHO is releasing them? Must have painting masks for this project!
Anyone know? Paulbo?
Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I would expect that Lou "Aztek Dummies" Dalmaso will make them. No inside info, but it seems up his alley.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

He said something about doing it when I asked this a few months ago. He stated he needs to get his hands on the model first.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is one area of the paint flaking off:




I have about 40 photos of the 11 footer in the Smith, All of them are about the quality you see here. I'd be happy to share them with the folks here. They could be of use to someone building the new kit.
What is the best way? I'm open to ideas, they reside on my computer in a 115MB folder. 

Griffworks can something that large be posted here on the forum?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

mach7 said:


> Here is one area of the paint flaking off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The best way is a free image hosting service such as flickr, just provide a link after you set up your account for public access.:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> What is the best way? I'm open to ideas,


Maybe you can send a disk to all that request one. Disk and S&H extra of course.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

or set up a dropbox account where people can contact you and you give them access to download the files. Very nice pictures by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

*???*

Still have not received the #8 update (and I think I missed #7 as well). I hope I'm still on the list for the model!!!!

Any chance of someone forwarding the darn update to me?


Thanks,
Will


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

mach7 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Great shots.....Thanks for sharing with us! :wave:


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

great pictures, its a shame we could never get this close before the restoration.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

It needs another restoration.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Warped9 said:


> It needs another restoration.


It sure does, if you look at image 136 you can see a horizontal line from the nacelle forward. That is a crack in the paint.

I would love to see it refurbished back to how it looked during filming, with the spinning bussards and full lighting.

I have a few more shots to add, and I'll be back this weekend. If anyone has any requests let me know. I'll do my best, but some shots are hard to get because of the glass case and the lighting. 

Maybe I'll bring a standalone camera and see if that can do any better than my iPhone.

Maybe I did something wrong, but the photos don't seem to open very large.

I'm not adverse to burning a few disks, I'll look into it. I'm not interested in making any money but I don't want to invest a lot either.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

mach7 said:


> It sure does, if you look at image 136 you can see a horizontal line from the nacelle forward. That is a crack in the paint.
> 
> I would love to see it refurbished back to how it looked during filming, with the spinning bussards and full lighting.
> 
> ...




How about pics of the displays title cards? Everyone seems to forget about these.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

I seem to recall a website that had a great number of photos of the E; it had a wide variety of close-up shots of some of the smallest details. I used this as a resource for research when I was planning my 22" build.

I'm certain that I have it as a link on my home computer somewhere; I'll look for it when I get home from work today and if I find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cloudster

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STEnterprise/EnterpriseTop.htm


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Go to: http://up-ship.com/blog/?p=14177 for a very good collection of photos of our Gray Lady on exhibit at the Smithsonian. The PDF is free, and be sure to check out Scotts' other offerings, as he has lots of info on all sorts of planes and Real Space craft information!

Larry


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Cult has some good shots up, too. There's a good one of the saucer top, taken from the left side.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=7727


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, I found it: 

http://public.fotki.com/pcmodeler/reference_gallery/science_fiction/star_trek_uss_enter/

205 photos for your enjoyment.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Where are good sized photos showing the pre-restoration condition as it arrived at the Smithsonian to see the original finish, etc?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think you need the old Star Trek Official Poster Magazine for that!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

jbond said:


> I think you need the old Star Trek Official Poster Magazine for that!


I have that Smithsonian issue down in my basement. I'll check it again. The poster side has that great Tholian Web scene!

Found this online:

The Smithsonian Report – Poster Book Flashback – 1977
http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/the-smithsonian-report-poster-book-flashback-1977/

and this page with large photos:

TOS 11 Foot USS ENTERPRISE 1701 Studio Model Restoration
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8672


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Where are good sized photos showing the pre-restoration condition as it arrived at the Smithsonian to see the original finish, etc?


startrekhistory.com has some good pics of the model before it was donated, which I think is a bit more useful.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I added a few more photos, and as requested I got a few of the display cards.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Jeepers! This is going to be one swell Model!

SEE : UNDERSTATEMENT: OR Fluke needs meds :tongue::freak:


----------

